
Ask HN: How dangerous is it to use 1Password's cloud storage? - dfee
I ended up making the migration a couple weeks ago, though I can&#x27;t help but feeling like my data is now part of a big honeypot.
======
kmano8
[https://support.1password.com/1password-
security/](https://support.1password.com/1password-security/)

You're encrypting your vault client-side, so unless an attacker gets ahold of
your master key, I think you're good.

~~~
dfee
Thanks. Is there anyone auditing that process, or that there’s not a secret
key?

I’m more worried about hackers that governments... but all the same.

------
dbg3386
They allow you to store the (encrypted) data in your own Dropbox if you're
concerned about the 1Password cloud.

